# Sensitivity



## Admin (Jan 19, 2010)

Another query!
I have found that I am much more sensitive to insulin and carbs on the pump - have to bolus even for a few naughty m&m's never had to do this before - and I don't have to take half the amount of sweet stuff(!) to correct a low blood sugar - which I hate to say I kind of struggle with - as that has been a bad habit for my entire life!
Is the the same for other pumpers?
Must admit I am finding pumping hard work - but then I had been on MDI for 20 years and didn't have to think about it!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 19, 2010)

The control with pumping can be so much tighter than on MDI and therefore is harder to deal with.

As parents, we just overlook the lack of sleep and life (!) and just do what we can for our kids and if pumping is the best thing for them, then that is what we do - obviously can only speak for the pumpers here of course.   I think we can all acknowledge it takes more brain cells as there are so many variables ie different basal rates, different correct factors etc etc.

On MDI we never had to bolus for fruit except banana's and grapes so ate them with meals.   On a pump we bolus for everything including apples, oranges, pears etc.    It was totally alien to me.

Anyway we are no over 3 years pumping and I know that Jessica has a better chance of less complications in the future purely due to the fact we pump.   Now I'm not saying everyone should pump.    MDI didn't work for us whereas it does for others and if it ain't broke don't fix it - think thats the saying.

You are so new to pumping.   It will become second nature to you.   Took me a year I think to actually wake up and think 'I haven't worried about the pump for a few days', I got to the point where I just do it.

You'll get there.


----------



## bev (Jan 19, 2010)

It took us a while to get used to not over treating a hypo - because on mdi any extra seemed to be mopped up by the levemir etc. I initially thought Alex was sensitive to the tiny changes - but it wasnt that at all - it is just because you can be so accurate on the pump - not something we could do on mdi because we couldnt do less than half units and sometimes we needed to.
Its just a case of almost forgetting most of what you have learnt on mdi and changing your mindset to a completely different way of thinking - you will get there - just remember its only a couple of months in for you and you dont appear to get much support from your team from what you have said - and your looking after a baby - so you have your hands full!
I havent fine-tuned all the settings and ratios yet as we have only been doing it for 4 months and still feeling our way round things, but i know that when we do the control will be even tighter - so even more improvement on hba1c - hopefully!Bev


----------



## Admin (Jan 19, 2010)

I want an HbA1c of 5.6!!! Though my DSN says that is too low due to hypo's. I think it should be possible on the pump! It is my aim...!!!! I have an aim...

Adrienne - I am sure you must have answered this somewhere - but why was Jessica's pancreas removed?  I have never heard of that before and find it highly unusual. I was thinking about it in bed last night even - it has been on mind a lot just recently and figured I would just ask! Hope you don't mind. Mine just gave up at age 4 - but it is still in there - taking up space!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 19, 2010)

Admin said:


> I want an HbA1c of 5.6!!! Though my DSN says that is too low due to hypo's. I think it should be possible on the pump! It is my aim...!!!! I have an aim...
> 
> Adrienne - I am sure you must have answered this somewhere - but why was Jessica's pancreas removed?  I have never heard of that before and find it highly unusual. I was thinking about it in bed last night even - it has been on mind a lot just recently and figured I would just ask! Hope you don't mind. Mine just gave up at age 4 - but it is still in there - taking up space!



5.6 is possible BUT you have to be certain it is not due to hypos.   One young lad I know does have an HbA1c of about that and it is unheard of and it is not because of hypos.   However the sheer hard work his mum and dad put in beggers belief, it is really really intense stuff and I couldn't do it, not on my own.

I don't mind you asking at all about Jessica.  Her story is on www.hi-fund.org under Children's storys, under Jessica (of course).   That only takes it to 7 I think, she is nearly 10 now.

She has a rare condition now called Congenital hyperinsulinism.  Myself and her dad are both carriers but neither of us knew, not something we would know.   It is 1 in about 40,000 to 50,000 in this country.   In easy terms her pancreas was constantly producing insulin without stopping, those gates were open    She fitted throughout the day she was born and when they finally decided to believe me they test.   They used three machines and she was 0.3  mmol on all of them.   We went to Gt Ormond Street for 3 months and the medication didn't work so they had to whip out the old pancreas but the first op wasn't enough so they went back in for the rest.  That is a very very quick version.

You can ask anything, it gets the condition out there after all.


----------



## Admin (Jan 20, 2010)

Cheers Adrienne 
I went and read the story - you are an inspiration, as is Jessica! She is so gorgeous! The line that really struck me in your story was the fact that you said she was special when she didn't want diabetes - that is exactly how I dealt (and still do!) with my diabetes when I was little. This really struck a nerve with me. I did rebel when I was a teenager - but don't think there is the need nowadays as there is so much more freedom with MDI or a pump. I used to be on 2 injections a day and had a very restricted diet and had to test my urine with a test tube and a fizzy tablet! Thank goodness for continual advances in the treatment of diabetes - it is so different now to how it was all those years ago. 

A guy I used to work with developed hyperinsulinism - but as far as I know they didnt remove his pancreas, I had never heard of it until then (10 years ago!). We are all forever learning...
Thank-you xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2010)

Admin said:


> I want an HbA1c of 5.6!!! Though my DSN says that is too low due to hypo's. I think it should be possible on the pump! It is my aim...!!!! I have an aim......



My HbA1c is 5.6%...

I do have hypos, but not frequently. Think I am luckier than most though, as my levels are really stable most of the time without too much effort. It's usually when I have overestimated the NR I need, or at these times when my sensitivity is increasing and it's hard to match accrately that I have hypos.


----------



## tracey w (Jan 20, 2010)

Admin said:


> Another query!
> I have found that I am much more sensitive to insulin and carbs on the pump - have to bolus even for a few naughty m&m's never had to do this before - and I don't have to take half the amount of sweet stuff(!) to correct a low blood sugar - which I hate to say I kind of struggle with - as that has been a bad habit for my entire life!
> Is the the same for other pumpers?
> Must admit I am finding pumping hard work - but then I had been on MDI for 20 years and didn't have to think about it!



Yes, you do have to bolus everything on the pump, but i dont mind as its just a press of a button and no injection! On mdi I was told not to bolus for beans, unthinkable now!! I dont bolus for my veg, thats the only thing I dont.

I think its good too that you dont have to follow up with slow carbs after a hypo, as i was getting a little porky lets just say! I think the pump is wonderful but yes its a bit harder than mdi. And I am constantly changing basals etc.

 I think as diabetics we have to accept that our needs our constantly changing. The main thing is better quality of life and reduced threat of complications. Im sure you will be fine, cant imagine how difficult it must all be with a little one to look after, hopefully will just all fall into place one day soon for you


----------

